# Chaos has summons a new evil and the noise marines like it!



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

It's the 
*Caramelldansen


*http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Nee35ImS3w&p=2C62D661AB0A4D28&playnext=1&index=33


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

Bump*******


----------



## 5tonsledge (May 31, 2010)

if thats the shit people hear from my doom sirens no wounder they die so quickly i couldnt get past the first 10 seconds of the song before closing the page.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Ah... *FUCK!*... That seriously ruined my day... Srsly, I was about to commit suicide after the first three seconds... But I decided to go and kill something else to cheer myself up once again... Thats the modern day Rick ...


----------



## nestersan (Apr 3, 2010)

That was AWESOME...

Blaring that would drive most people to insanity in minutes...


----------



## Tolisk (Aug 23, 2010)

yes, noise marines use it. No wounder guardsmen scream heresy as soon as they hear it.


----------

